# 4" gripper with a lock on it?



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm guessing for security purpose. So I cut it off. Looked down the pipe to see another locking device at the hub of the fitting 6' down. O brother would of saved me an hr to snake the dam thing from there. 
Has anyone ran into that, I think the only thing would be dig down and cut it out.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

post a pic?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That's the well!:laughing:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

^^thats funny right there ^^^^:thumbup:

lifer...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> That's the well!:laughing:


haha. I tried to send my ell down the well. That wouldn't be that bad would it.


----------

